# Tivo records on its own



## runboyrun (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, my Tivo records dozens of programs daily that I don't set up. They are all Tivo recommended programs I think. How can I stop this? Thanks............Andy


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Settings->Recording->TiVo Suggestions->Off

Viola!


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

runboyrun said:


> Hi, my Tivo records dozens of programs daily that I don't set up. They are all Tivo recommended programs I think. How can I stop this? Thanks............Andy


Why do you want to stop it?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, it would just suck if your TiVo recorded something for you that you might actually like, while not using any space that is needed for recordings you set up.

Do people even read the manual for TiVo?


----------



## Brian P (Jun 3, 2004)

If the OP is anything like me, he probably finds that "feature" annoying as hell. Turning it off was the first thing I did with my TiVo.



Turtleboy said:


> Why do you want to stop it?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Even if you never look at the programs (and just occasionally, it may record something you wanted to see but forgot to record), it's a great way of keeping track of how much space is left for your wanted recordings. The fewer TiVo suggestions, the less available space.

It doesn't harm anything and doesn't get in the way of anything you tell it to record, so why bother turning it off?


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

I can think of a reason to turn off Suggestions for the 10-250. Lack of Folders.

I have just recently "upgraded" to the new HR10-250 from a SD HDVR2. I love Suggestions, but with 200 hours of SD recording ability (let's face it, most of what it would record is SD), my Now Playing List would just be huge and take forever to get through just to see the show I want. It's slow enough navigating the unit compared to my other Tivo. Adding hundreds of shows to the list would put me and my wife over the edge. So we have them turned off for now.

If we ever get the update to add folders, I'll turn Suggestions back on since they can all be stashed neatly in the Suggestions folder. I would only need to go in there when I wanted to - not every time I wanted to watch my shows.

Bryan


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Arcady said:


> Do people even read the manual for TiVo?


Nah. It's just easier to pop in here and ask a question. Plus, if you gently suggest they should RTFM they take offense.


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

Arcady said:


> Yeah, it would just suck if your TiVo recorded something for you that you might actually like, while not using any space that is needed for recordings you set up.
> 
> Do people even read the manual for TiVo?


I for one have had suggestions turned off from day one on both of my Tivos. I know lots of other Tivo owners who have no use for this feature as well. Is it really necessary to insult the OP over it?

Not everyone is exactly alike. Not everyone has seven Tivos and 800 hours of record time. Some of us might find that a little silly. Personally, I've never increased capacity on either of my units because I figured if I had more than 24 hours of TV I "needed" to watch, then there are some changes I need to make in my life. That works for me. You may feel differently. More power to you.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

pudge44 said:


> Is it really necessary to insult the OP over it?


Told ya. 

Even mentioning the information was already immediately available is considered an insult.


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Told ya.
> 
> Even mentioning the information was already immediately available is considered an insult.


"By the way, your Tivo manual has information how to turn off that feature, but you should know that it won't take up any space devoted to programs that you tell the Tivo to record" ... that would be "mentioning."

"Yeah, it would just suck if your TiVo recorded something for you that you might actually like, while not using any space that is needed for recordings you set up.

Do people even read the manual for TiVo?" ... in my book, that's "insulting."


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm glad I turned off suggestions awhile ago...less programs to search through to find what it is that *I* wanted recorded, not what some machine thinks that *I* want recorded.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

rifleman69 said:


> I'm glad I turned off suggestions awhile ago...less *programs to search through* to find what it is that *I* wanted recorded, not what some machine thinks that *I* want recorded.


Er, on MY TiVo, the suggestions are at the end of the list. There's absolutely NO searching involved!


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

rifleman69 said:


> I'm glad I turned off suggestions awhile ago...less programs to search through to find what it is that *I* wanted recorded, not what some machine thinks that *I* want recorded.


But since the programs *I* wanted recorded are at the top and the ones the machine thinks *I* wanted recorded are at the bottom it's really not that hard to differentiate the two to search through.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

There's also another reliable way to keep an eye on available space. Just go into the history and find the last program listed to be recorded just before the ones that say "none scheduled". If you can go 12 days or so in to the future and stuff is still scheduled, that means there is enough space to do that, or will be according to how you set your recording prefs (I always set my HD recordings to "keep until I delete", and I only do HD on the HR10's).

If on the other hand you can only see a few days of stuff scheduled to be recorded, that means that space is limited. If nothing is scheduled to be recorded, you are out of space, and its time to visit weaknees.com for an added drive upgrade.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

One of the reasons I turn suggestions off is because during the day I like to watch CNBC and CNN. If suggestions are turned on it keeps changing the channel on me.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

pudge44 said:


> Do people even read the manual for TiVo?" ... in my book, that's "insulting."


In my book that's a rhetorical question.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Guindalf said:


> Er, on MY TiVo, the suggestions are at the end of the list. There's absolutely NO searching involved!


On your HD TiVo? How did you manage that?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> On your HD TiVo? How did you manage that?


OK, Larry, here's the first lesson...

Go to the list and look at the logo on the left hand side of the list of recorded shows. The ones that are green or yellow or have an exclamation point in them are shows that I set up to be recorded. AFTER the last one of these, there are a bunch of shows with a black TiVo logo by the side. THESE are the TiVo Suggestions!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Which sort method are you using? Apparently not alphabetical.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Purely default settings.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

That's kind of what I figured, but I did appreciate the "lesson". 

I was actually hoping that you had a nice tivoapp hack to force Suggestions to the bottom of a Sorted NPL but I overestimated your TiVo Fu and underestimated your wit.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> That's kind of what I figured, but I did appreciate the "lesson".
> 
> I was actually hoping that you had a nice tivoapp hack to force Suggestions to the bottom of a Sorted NPL but I overestimated your TiVo Fu and underestimated your wit.


Nah, not clever enough - just for unsolicited sarcasm (I have a degree in that!) 

P.S. No offense was intended.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

That would be nice if there was a way to sort alphabetically (which I do) and have the suggestions at the end of the list. But there isn't, so I turn them off.

It's funny that one of the biggest plusses for Tivo that no one else has (Suggestions) becomes so hampered on the HD Tivo because of the hard drive size.

Because I am not using that feature, Tivo for me has now basically become a glorified VCR. However, it is very reliable and that's what I like about. But the reliablity of the hardware (I see so many posts about them dying) and the fact that I had the Tivo miss a recording due to some glitch with all of my channels becoming unavailable (I posted another thread and others are having the same problem) have made me give a serious look at the DirecTV DVR as a possible replacement. I know it has its issues, but if it has a better OTA tuner, can reliably record my Season Passes and Wishlists and I know that the bugs they have will be fixed with patches, I don't see the reason to stay with the Tivo. I have bugs now, and they look like they will NEVER be fixed. What to do - time will tell.

Bryan


----------

